# FEL hydraulic lines on Kubota BX2230



## Lars60 (Oct 2, 2021)

I replaced the three metal hydraulic lines from the hydraulic pump under my BX. I thought I had marked the lines properly but when I fired it up and tried the bucket I only got about an inch jerky movement. Do I have the lines mixed up, or might there be air in the system that needs to be bled out?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Lars, welcome to the forum.

Most likely, you have air trapped in the system. You will probably have to bleed the system.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Hydraulics on Kubotas 'self bleed' and there is no 'bleeder valves' anywhere. Kubota recommends after any fluid of filter change to run the engine (full gearbox of course) at 1/2 throttle and work the 3 point hitch and FEL through their entire range of travel a couple times to purge any air in the system. Jerkyness is trapped air in the fluid and it will evacuate itself after a fashion.


----------



## Lars60 (Oct 2, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Hydraulics on Kubotas 'self bleed' and there is no 'bleeder valves' anywhere. Kubota recommends after any fluid of filter change to run the engine (full gearbox of course) at 1/2 throttle and work the 3 point hitch and FEL through their entire range of travel a couple times to purge any air in the system. Jerkyness is trapped air in the fluid and it will evacuate itself after a fashion.


thank you for the reply. I ran it for about 10 minutes before I tried up and down. Then I tried moving the bucket maybe 5-6 times and no luck. Would that be enough ? I. Don’t want to do damage if I have the lines crossed. If I do have them crossed how do I figure out the proper configuration of the lines ?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

More than adequate what I fail to understand is how you think the lines are crossed. You state it's metal lines. if you used OEM hard lines they come pre bent and at the correct length to fit and cannot be mixed up.

The simple answer is download the WSM for your unit, refer to the hydraulics section and it will address which line goes where. There are a couple free download sites on the net where you can find your model. I think www.kubotabooks.com is one.


----------



## Lars60 (Oct 2, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> More than adequate what I fail to understand is how you think the lines are crossed. You state it's metal lines. if you used OEM hard lines they come pre bent and at the correct length to fit and cannot be mixed up.
> 
> The simple answer is download the WSM for your unit, refer to the hydraulics section and it will address which line goes where. There are a couple free download sites on the net where you can find your model. I think www.kubotabooks.com is one.


Thanks. Yes they are OEM pre bent lines. However I had to take off one of the receiving lines as well to file out the threads that I got cross threaded. I also had to undo one other line to get to that line. It is possible that I switched them up. Thanks for the link. Ill take a look.


----------

